# Inline water filter for built-in fridge (water supply line on top)



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I would like to install an inline water filter (something like the Whirlpool 4392945) for my refrigerator's ice maker. The ice maker is inside the freezer. My fridge (Northland) is a built-in and all its important parts (condenser, compressor, ice maker solenoid valve, etc.) are on the top of the fridge.

This is what the Whirlpool 4392945 looks like - http://www.generalapplianceparts.com/servlet/the-1875/Refrigerator-Inline-Water-Filter/Detail

I'm wondering if it's a good idea to position an inline water filter on top as well. There's a ~5.5" wide space (marked A on the photo) to the right of the compressor. The water supply copper tubing is also on the right. I can connect the inline water filter to that end of the copper tubing and have another copper tubing connect from the filter to the ice maker solenoid valve (marked B) on the left.










From what I've seen, most people have their inline refrigerator water filter at the bottom of their fridge but that's not an option for me since I have no access to the water supply copper tubing from the bottom of the fridge. I can see being at the bottom as advantageous in that positioning a pail/basin, when replacing the water filter later, is much easier when the filter is at floor level. 

I'm also considering positioning the inline water filter under the kitchen sink (where the ice maker's water supply valve is). The only reason why I'm leaning more towards having the filter on top of the fridge is that my under-the-sink space is already crowded (with five water supply valves, two sink drain connections, a hot water dispenser heater, an inline filter for the hot water dispenser heater and the dishwasher drain hose).

Where do other people with built-in refrigerators (where both the solenoid valve and water supply tubing are on top of the fridge) install their ice maker's water filter?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I would just put it where it would be the easiest to get to for future replacement.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Druidia said:


> I would like to install an inline water filter (something like the Whirlpool 4392945) for my refrigerator's ice maker. The ice maker is inside the freezer. My fridge (Northland) is a built-in and all its important parts (condenser, compressor, ice maker solenoid valve, etc.) are on the top of the fridge.
> 
> This is what the Whirlpool 4392945 looks like - http://www.generalapplianceparts.com/servlet/the-1875/Refrigerator-Inline-Water-Filter/Detail
> 
> ...


 yes most people do have it at bottom...cause thats where hooks up are...install yours where most accessable...:yes:


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

fyi, in my last house I put it in the basement since the access was very easy.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

The top of the fridge is easily accessible to me but I'll probably be placing the filter under the sink. I'm planning on not taking up additional space under the sink by using one filter to serve both the ice maker and the hot water dispenser.

Now, I'm off to find if there's a John Guest tee with built-in valves. My cold water supply line to the filter has a valve but, if I'm running off two lines (ice maker and hot water dispenser) from the filter, I'd like the lines to have separate valves too for the rare instances that I have to tweak something in one without having to shut off water supply to both.

Why do ice maker manufacturers say that "plastic tubing is not approved for water supply to ice maker"? Is it for the taste? Or is it more because of the possibility of punctures to the plastic tubing? My water supply line is metal but changes to PE to connect to filter then will change to LLDPE to connect to copper tubing in the wall. The copper tubing in the wall is the one that's connected to the ice maker solenoid valve. Will be setup be fine or should all my tubings be metal?


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

Druidia said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> The top of the fridge is easily accessible to me but I'll probably be placing the filter under the sink. I'm planning on not taking up additional space under the sink by using one filter to serve both the ice maker and the hot water dispenser.
> 
> ...


I think what they mean is that plastic in not reliable for long installations. Say you are running a line through cabinets. You would probably want copper and not plastic in that case. It is alright to have some plastic in the line, as long as it is in a safe area where it won't be damaged.


----------

